# Hope our stash...



## inkjunkie (Apr 8, 2016)

...will last until fall....













20160407_221443.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Apr 8, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't think you will have a problem there!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 11, 2016)

IJ, Nice wad of smoked goodies !


----------



## b-one (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope you make it,just can give go much away!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2016)

You should be ok, ink, with that stash. I'm afraid I'll be rationing it out before September lol!













IMG_1124.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Apr 11, 2016


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 11, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> You should be ok, ink, with that stash. I'm afraid I'll be rationing it out before September lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We use a ton of cheese....I hope so.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice stash,, we use a ton also,, I think you will be out soon,,, you better make another batch,,, remember the longer aged the better,,, I just pulled out some from last march,,,dang it man it was great

A full smoker is a happy smoker - Keep happy 

DS












IMG_20151116_195126287_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 17, 2015


















IMG_20160327_111226796_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Nice stash,, we use a ton also,, I think you will be out soon,,, you better make another batch,,, remember the longer aged the better,,, I just pulled out some from last march,,,dang it man it was great
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker - Keep happy
> 
> ...


Nice...we recently used a pack from last September...was very flavorful. Normally a batch of smoked cheese is gone in less than 3 months from smoking date. Our ambient temperature will soon be to high for me to cold smoke...except for night time. Once I get our power back to our pump house I may grab a couple more blocks. Tomorrow is pizza day, I think. I smoked a few packs of mozzarella,  can't wait to try it...


----------

